# Smilies



## Casey (Dec 20, 2007)

Rich, could you make a way to hide the smilies (particularly the moving ones) on the new thread and reply pages? The problem is that there are so many animated .gifs that my browser slows down to being basically unusable because of the smilies. It takes me forever to reply to anything because of how much it slows the browser down!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 20, 2007)

Ditto; it also makes replies quirky; I start typing and then the browser blows me out of the type box because of all the loading.


----------



## etexas (Dec 20, 2007)

AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 20, 2007)

Roger,

Let me work on that.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 20, 2007)

Better?


----------



## turmeric (Dec 20, 2007)

It seemst to be moving faster.


----------



## Casey (Dec 21, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Better?


That is significantly better -- yes, thank you!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Dec 21, 2007)

I miss the smilies.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 21, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> I miss the smilies.



They're still there, just click *More*


----------



## Calvibaptist (Dec 21, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > I miss the smilies.
> ...



I know. I was just trying to be difficult!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 21, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Calvibaptist said:
> ...



My son regularly walks up behind me and is fascinated by the smilies. I'm sure he'll be less fascinated now that few of them move.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey, the bouncing laugh out loud smiley is gone! Even on the "more" page. What is a depressive grump like me going to do????


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 21, 2007)

This one -


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 21, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> This one -



Yeah. Thanks.


----------

